

How do you get through boring projects? - sherman

At work, how does everyone normally get through boring projects or boring parts of projects?<p>I normally try to find at least something that's interesting about it.  For example: recognizing consumer facing aspects and technically challenging
======
daniel-cussen
You just...do them. You acknowledge you have no choice and just do the boring
parts.

------
ordersup
take every project as a learning experience. if you have the ability to select
what projects you accept, only take the ones who have an "emotional"
connection to you and/or your business... aka, the ones that don't cause you
to groan and hate your line of work. :)

